
Walmart is betting on blockchains to improve food safety - maxwell
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/24/walmart-is-betting-on-the-blockchain-to-improve-food-safety/
======
anoncoward111
There is no guarantee that when the data is entered into the blockchain, it is
the correct data.

Farmer A says "it's not rotten on sep 24 2018".

Sure, the record can't be edited ever and is publicly viewable, but that data
point, if it's even correct, is insufficient.

Either Farmer A lies and it actually is rotten, or the fruit goes rotten in
transport (fruit do this at different times depending on many different
variables like heat and day of picking).

~~~
smt88
The use-case seems to be for recalls, allowing Walmart to identify and remove
inventory known to be contaminated

